

Is this iTunes app spam or smart marketing? - AndrewWarner

Check out the utility section of the app store. Some guy created dozens of different “Call so and so” apps. They all do the same thing but have different names. Now he has the whole first page of the utilities section and half the second one.<p>(Here's a screenshot that I took: http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew-warner/3154443184/)<p>What do you think? Is iTunes allowing itself to be spammed? Or is this a useful set of apps that are smartly marketed?
======
answerly
The usefulness is arguable, but I wouldn't classify this as spam. Each app is
slightly differentiated since its tied to a different name even though the
functionality is essentially identical.

------
pchristensen
Definitely App Spam.

------
cpr
[http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/12/31/call-
mi...](http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/12/31/call-mike-an-app-
store-new-low)

------
AndrewWarner
Is this a way for app creators to get more exposure at the store? Maybe every
every app should come in 50 flavors as a way of getting user attention?

------
vaksel
Not spam, from the looks of it(disclaimer: I don't have an iPhone) what the
app does is let you add a custom button to your apps for easy 1-click calling.
And this way the user can have more than 1 name installed at the same time.

Actually its pretty genius, since most people would be buying that app more
than once.

------
zackola
Shift+!

~~~
pmorici
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew-
warner/3154443184/sizes/...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew-
warner/3154443184/sizes/o/)

